# What would you do? Ford vs. Zetor



## stevewatr

New member here. Hello. I am contemplating the purchase of one of the 2 following tractors. First is a Ford 5610, the other is a Zetor 5245. I see pros, and cons to both, but am interested to hear opinions.

The 5610 has more HP, and has a side mounted hydraulic motor driven flail mower. I like it because it is a Ford, and I like the mower because I wanted a brush hog, and this mower looks like just the ticket. It has it's own large hydraulic resovoir, and a large hydraulic pump driven off the front of the tractor.

I wish it had a loader, and the hour meter reads about 3000 hours, but it is inop, so who knows. 2WD, Rear PTO engages, unable to load test. Brakes work, all gears work, it is a 4 speed with hi lo range for 8 speeds total. Can't see the serial numbers because of the flail mower mounts, but it must be an 82 to 85 model, because my understanding is the series II 5610 came out in '86. It was used for roadside mowing for a municipality, so it may have lots of hours. The flail runs well, but some knives are broken, and many are worn. One hydraulic lift cylinder is leaking, but the rod is not pitted, so it might just need repacking/seals. The large front mounted pump for the mower is leaking, and will need service. The tractor itself starts right up, stops smoking after a short warmup, and has no knocks or other bad noises. One leak was noted in the area of the injetor pump, looks like oil, or maybe diesel coming from an area behind the injector pump, not the valve cover. crankcase oil level was low during initial inspection. No blowby noted from dipstick tube while running engine. Coolant looked clean, and green, and no bubbles venting out the top to indicate head gasket issues. 

Was ready to pull the trigger on this one, when driving down the road today, I saw this Zetor 5245. It caught my eye because it has a loader, and is a 4WD. Less HP than the Ford, but a little newer, 1985. Loader works well, no leaks. Starts right up, but I did not drive this one. Owner says its a 5 speed with hi/lo for 10 speeds total. Comes with a three point mounted log skidder type of winch, I forgot what he called it, looked like a small backwards facing dozer blade, and had a cable winch driven by the rear PTO. He also made a homemade frame to protect the hood front end, and canopy from falling branches, making it look like a small log skidder. Did not make as thorough an inspection, and did not drive it, but I can go back if I decide to go for it. Wanted to do more research on the brand first. I woory about parts cost/availibility on this one.

Both tractors have ROPS, and a simple overhead canopy, no cabs. Both machines have a $6k price, but the Ford is firm, and the Zetor is an asking price.

I look forward to hearing your comments.

Thanks,
Steve W.


----------



## Bedford24

Zetor - good luck getting Parts! Ford welcome to New Holland Service and Parts. The Ford can be repaired even rebuilt - it can have a Loader fitted from Bush Hog or other after market brand though with two wheel drive can not handle to heavy a load even with the power steering without the steering being a little stiff but is workable - it has the front mount pump because the internal Hydraulic pump can not handle a Continous Running Hydraulic engine - good because that means the internal pump has not been placed under stress..... Tractors of any lower horsepower like the Zetor 5245 (45 Engine HP claimed) is used for Skidding Logs - RUN!!! Seen these all the time at out dealership guys buy a 50-60HP Compact Utlities the Clutches/Transmissions are shot or about to go - the Plant that built this Zetor - BOOM - Taken out by the US Air Force diring the Bosnian War........ Hope this helps - by the way the Zetor guy probably is negotiable the Ford sold for $24,000 New the Zetor $15,000 New - Plus he has missed used the Zetor and wants to upgrade himself to the correct size and one parts are available for - if we had the Zetor to sell "As IS Used" maybe $3,500... not worth it - honestly!


----------



## stevewatr

Thanks! Stopped me from making a big mistake. I rather take my chances with the possible high hour Ford, and rebuild when/if needed.


----------



## Bedford24

Your Welcome - helps that I work at a Dealership.


----------



## stevewatr

*Ford 6610*

Have not moved on the 5610 yet. They had a buyer, but that deal fell apart, so now they are offering it to me, but my feet got cold. When I first looked at the machine, I noticed the crankcase oil level was low. Only leak I could locate was either from or behind the injector pump, and looked more like diesel. With the hour meter inop, and the probable high hours, I worry about the engine. The rebuild kits for this motor appear quite reasonable, and I am competent in my mechanical skills, so I could rebuild. But than the trannny, and final drives will still have high hours.

I'm going to look at 2 other tractors before I make any decisions ,

A Ford 6610, also with high hours, also a former highway dept mowing machine, with an almost identical flail mower setup.

A Tiger 5610 (Ford) used to run an over the rail mower for a highway department. This one is at a New Holland dealer, and other than the truck tires on the front, looks great in the picture.

I'm also going back to the first 5610 for another inspection. I might bring some oil to top off the crankcase, and run it too see if things start leaking, or smoking.

I'll keep posting updates. Thanks again.


----------



## stevewatr

In case anybody was wondering, I bought a tractor.I've going back and fourth with the strange man selling the Ford 6610, only to find he would not drop below $5800 for a machine with numerous issues, high hours, major blowby, low coolant, leaking injector pump, no low range, grinding brakes, wiring issues........I offered him $3000, it is still sitting there, unsold.

Then another 6610, this one with a newer loader on it, also another former state owned, orange highway mower showed up, has a bad rear rim/tire, engine runs good, unable to test drive due to tire/rim, and the seller wants the buyer to deal with the tire issue. He is asking $6500. A week later he told me he had a deposit to hold it for 5 days, 8 days later I called and he said the buyer is having troubles, and the sale looks like it might fall through. I still do not know if he sold it, the CL listing is still up, but I found out about a state auction, and attended it this past Saturday.

Tractor buyers paradise! They had 17 tractors to sell, most non runners, most mid 80;s vintage, all former state owned machines. Almost all the Fords were 5610's, many with side mount flail mowers. These all sold for $1300 to $1800 a piece! No, I did not buy one of these. I bid up to $1700 on the one I liked the best, but chickened out because of the fact it was a non runner, and it is such a big machine, I would have to pay serious $$ for a hauler. There were several 2235 John Deeres, also selling around $1500 each, same issues as the Fords. Then there were 2 Ford 1920's. Both are 1988 year models. These much smaller machines better fit my small acerage needs. The First one, was the first tractor to sell. It was a non runner, missing keys, parts missing, like the fuel cap, and the power steering resovoir cap, they also noted the rear end needs work, some body damage, it had about 6500 hours showing on the meter, and sold for $1000. Might be a good deal depending on what the new owner finds wrong. The other 1920 was the last tractor to sell, and the one I bought. It had keys, and they claimed the motor runs, but they could not get it started when it was sale time. The tractor has body damage, they said the front end needs work, but I have not seen what they mean yet, the transmission needs work, but all I know is it will not move. They sat parts are missing, but I did not see anything missing yet. I bought it for $1600, and after the auction ended, with the key on, jumping the solenoid coil wire made the little diesel roar to life! runs smooth, no blowby, no smoke. I was able to get it picked up by a flat bed tow truck for a reasonable fee, The auction was an hour from my house, so $300 was reasonable to me. Total investment to date including knock down price, buyers premium, and toeing is $2060. Just ordered the IT manual for $30, and am excited to get reading!


----------



## Country Boy

Good luck on your new tractor! 

Looks like that 1920 was made in Japan by Shibaura. More info can be found here.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Country Boy said:


> Good luck on your new tractor!
> 
> Looks like that 1920 was made in Japan by Shibaura. More info can be found here.


I'd sure think that anything made in Japan, especially at that time, would be pretty tight, but I always liked Japanese stuff.


----------



## stevewatr

Country Boy said:


> Good luck on your new tractor!
> 
> Looks like that 1920 was made in Japan by Shibaura. More info can be found here.


That was my first stop when I got home from the auction and fired up the laptop, never heard of a 1920 untill I was looking right at one the day of the auction. It is a Japanese Shibaura Ford, I guess that makes it like a Yanmar John Deere. I just hope the parts are not as expensive as the Yanmar parts.

Thanks Countryboy! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## stevewatr

tractor beam said:


> I'd sure think that anything made in Japan, especially at that time, would be pretty tight, but I always liked Japanese stuff.


From what I've read so far about the 1920, it has a large fan base. Not seeing too many people writing about there disappointment with their 1920, many even sing it's praises over other machines in their stable of tractors.

I started a new thread dealing with the 2 issues I have to resolve to make it a workable tractor.

Thank you Tractor beam, Happy Thanksgiving!

Steve W.


----------



## owner21

To friend Bedford24 Zetor was build in BRNO (its city in Slovakia) Befor 1991 it was Czech Republik now is Slovakia & Czech . Its long way from BOSNIA ( like Canada & Cuba ) http://cdn.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/wavey.gif Zetor had shipping "service" in Europe (probably shipping to USA will be able ...)


----------



## Bedford24

Owner21, Not to be too technical and since you are in Poland you are aware of what I am about to post - Yes Zetor still exists and is in Slovakia where its main offices were moved to in the 70's by the Soviet Regime - but the Soviet's had the manufacturing facility in Belgrade manufacturing most of the major components and alot of the engine/transmission assemblies - I am Cold War Era Prior Military with much Knowledge in Intelliegence of the Eastern Bloc and Soviets and work in the Ag Industry - there was video and pictures of the Strike on the Rakovica Plant later Known as the IMT Plant all over the news as it was a big deal that NATO was Bombing Civilian Targets - there were Ursus, Belarus Zetor, and even Massey Ferguson Tractors all in the Pictures - the models mostly available here in North America used parts from those plants and are hard to find as the new "Reborn" Zetor Company No Longer supports those models... With all the restructing from the end of the Cold War into Cash Strapped Companies the Eastern Block Companies that had their Manufacturing spread all over the Bloc had to continue in support of one another and the main way to draw in Investors was to get licensing to make a variant of their Brands using their own platforms - Massey Ferguson being a big Contributor and investor to these Eastern Block Manufactures... Other US/North American companies stayed clear because of the uncertainty and based upon the fact the CIA reports showed tension in all these Countries due to the COmmunist Parties known actions of carrying out assasinations to keep Democratic Supports in Fear and because they did have their Manufacturing spread out across multitude of Countries as was one way that the Soviets maintained Control forcing one country to acknowledge their power by refusing to provide parts to complete tasks - all back by KGB enforcement in the "Mafia" way.... Even today Manufacturers not just because of the Markets and Uncertainty in the value of currency in the Europe with the banking woes are mindful that there is still seperations and manipulations within that could affect their investments if they were to invest in having their products manufactured under license.... Even now the Governments there tell Companies how many employees they have to have, they are to be Union, and more like Dictators so no one wants to go there - but to me it is no different than Communist China only the Labor is cheaper there...


----------



## Bedford24

All in all this post started based upon a Zetor Model that is hard to get parts for - even if Zetor has been "Reborn" doesn't address the question at hand - Used Old Zetors are Buyer Beware!


----------



## Bedford24

Steve the 1920 as you probably know is still supported by New Holland - had one myself and a Shibaura 1533 with a Ford 7106 Loader on it also - Very good tractors and very sought after by landscapers- Shibaura is still in business and does alot of work with Mitsubushi - New Holland went with the LS-Tractors instead of the Shibaura line that still use the Mitsubishi Engine - main thing is to make sure the Valves are Adjusted I think my manual had 500 hours but I could be wrong - if you need information or parts breakdowns let me know - sure the service manuals are around our shop somewhere - mean time congrats on the new toy.


----------



## stevewatr

Bedford24 said:


> Steve the 1920 as you probably know is still supported by New Holland - had one myself and a Shibaura 1533 with a Ford 7106 Loader on it also - Very good tractors and very sought after by landscapers- Shibaura is still in business and does alot of work with Mitsubushi - New Holland went with the LS-Tractors instead of the Shibaura line that still use the Mitsubishi Engine - main thing is to make sure the Valves are Adjusted I think my manual had 500 hours but I could be wrong - if you need information or parts breakdowns let me know - sure the service manuals are around our shop somewhere - mean time congrats on the new toy.


Hello Bedford24, Thanks for your comments. I ordered an IT manual, and while waiting for it to come in, a nice guy on another site mailed me a PDF of the full Ford manual, then the other day I bought a digital download of the operator's manual, so I was able to find, and test all gears. AOK. So a parts manual is the only one I do not have, but I can use Messiks portal to the New Holland parts site for that.

One parting thought on that Zetor. First, I think he sold it weeks ago. Second, I think he would have taken 4 to 5K for it, and even though it would not be a tractor I would want to rely on being able to repair quickly, it was a good runner, and several Zetor owners have told me their older Zetors were bulletproof. Lastly, that price included a fully functional loader with down pressure in good shape, and the log skidding 3 point thing, that I have now learned was Either a Farmi winch, or equivelant. After seeing a Farmi in action, I now know why they are a highly sought after impliment. They bring $1000 or more on the used market.


----------



## DurhamFarms

Get the Ford; I have a 4610 MFWD and the "10 Series" tractors are all tough machines. Nearly every part for my 1989 model is still available through the local New Holland dealer. Rather than the IT Manual, get a Factory Repair Manual; particularly if you will need to work on the tractor's electrical systems. The IT manual only has a generic electrical diagram (incomplete) for a gas-powered machine. I finally had to give-up and buy the manual to find out that the previous owner had connected the turn signal to the implement light circuit (among many other wiring violations!).


----------



## stevewatr

DurhamFarms said:


> Get the Ford; I have a 4610 MFWD and the "10 Series" tractors are all tough machines. Nearly every part for my 1989 model is still available through the local New Holland dealer. Rather than the IT Manual, get a Factory Repair Manual; particularly if you will need to work on the tractor's electrical systems. The IT manual only has a generic electrical diagram (incomplete) for a gas-powered machine. I finally had to give-up and buy the manual to find out that the previous owner had connected the turn signal to the implement light circuit (among many other wiring violations!).



Thanks for the input. I got a Ford 1920. Ordered an IT for it, and while waiting for it to arrive, a nice person emailed me a PDF of the Ford shop manual. The IT is still sitting here in the plastic.

In other news, the big Ford 6510 I was considering last year has popped back up. That guy was an odd duck. I can't believe he let it sit out another whole winter, and now asks $8500 for it.........Too badm but it was too big a tractor for my needs.


----------

